# Will this surge protector suffice?



## chefrob (Nov 17, 2010)

Buy.com - Belkin 7 Outlet Home/Office Surge Protector extended cord

Newegg.com - BELKIN BE107200-12 12 ft. 7 Outlets 2160 Joule Home/office Surge Protector Extended Cord

I was thinking about buying two of these. 

The first for my 40" Samsung LED LCD TV plus HD DVR in my living room. 

The second for my spare bedroom where I'm running a 750 watt PSU HP Desktop and an old 26" boobtube HDTV with HD DVR.

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Belkin generally makes pretty good electric components......even automotive wiring. 

The only thing I see that may be a problem is the outlets......will be OK for straight plugs but power supplies for modems, speakers, or any device where the transformer is plugged into the outlet is going to be a problem by blocking the adjacent outlet. Angled plugs will also block other outlets in those surge protectors......my outlets are 90deg compared to what is shown. Consider the types of plugs you will be using and how many outlets may be blocked.


----------

